
Comcast confirms plan to buy 21st Century Fox and control of Hulu - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/05/comcast-confirms-plan-to-buy-21st-century-fox-and-control-of-hulu/
======
chomp
Choice between two turd sandwiches here.

60 billion dollars should make any regulator's eyes pop, and neither deal is
good for end consumers.

Disney is out of control though, and has almost a near monopoly on pop-culture
entertainment people care about. I personally would rather Fox go to Comcast,
just so Disney doesn't wrap another tendril around modern film and
entertainment.

~~~
actsasbuffoon
My fantasy would be for Apple or Google to acquire Fox. Then we'd have a
strong chance of finally bringing networks onto modern devices like Apple TV
or Chromecast.

Some of the channels have apps, but they're highly inconsistent in their
content offerings. I want every episode of every show with no time
restrictions, and I want new content posted immediately as it airs. HBO Go
gets this right, but most other apps don't get it.

TV set top boxes are an abomination and they need to die immediately.

~~~
cbhl
Netflix has been increasing their spend on "Original" content, which I think
gets us closer to this goal. (If you pay for it, you get more rights in
exchange.)

You might also want to try YouTube TV ($40/month). (Disclaimer: I work at
YouTube.)

~~~
ConceptJunkie
$40/month? That's more than I pay for all my other services combined! That's
Netflix, Amazon Prime Video and Hulu.

No, thanks!

~~~
cbhl
Yeah, the $40/month offering is supposed to be comparable to a Cable TV bill.

There's also the $12/month YouTube Premium (separate product, and you can
subscribe to both at the same time) which combines music and original content.

~~~
indigodaddy
DirecTV Now is the nuts in this space. Their lowest tier $35 offering has
everything I could ever need or watch, plus HBO for $5 month extra. Their apps
have come a long way, and you can watch from anywhere. They've also been
adding a ton of local networks, so most markets have all the locals. They also
just rolled out Cloud DVR (20 hrs). And they support almost every TV
Everywhere network app that you subscribe too with your DirecTV Now creds,
including HBO Go. I have no affiliation, it's just been a great value for us,
and really no complaints.

------
Zarath
Wow. Where is the government oversight here?

~~~
chrismcb
This is just Comcast saying they would like to buy it. No need for government
involvement yet.

------
snvzz
I'd make a law so that ISPs can't be content/media providers at the same time.

Got to end this insanity.

